# Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-C HD



## Arminius2012 (17. November 2012)

Hallo,

Mein Betriebssystem: Windows 8 Pro x64
Grafikkarte: ATI AMD Radeon HD 6850
Motherboard: MSI KA790GX (MS7551)

Ich suche für meinen PC eine TV-Karte die auch HD tauglich sein sollte 

Die Karte muß auch mit dem Windows Media Center kompatibel sein.

Wie sieht es denn mit der TechniSat CableStar HD2 TV-Karte inkl.CI-Slot aus ?

Ich habe einen 3play Premium 100 Kabelanschluss (Unitymedia)
An meiner Antennensteckdose ist eine Multimediadose.

Am linken oberen Anschluss ist die Fritz!Box WLAN 6360 CABLE angeschlossen.
Am rechten oberen Anschluss der weiße Unitymedia HD-Recorder.
Die unteren Anschlüsse,links für TV und rechts für Radio sind frei.

Der Antennenausgang der HD-Box ist frei,da die HD-Box mit dem
LCD-TV über das HDMI-Kabel verbunden ist.

Meine Multimediadose hat vier Anschlüsse:
1.Fritz!Box 6360 Cable (Internet+Telefon)
2.Unitymedia HD-Box
3.Analoges TV (Frei)
4.Analoges Radio (Frei)

Ich denke mal,das die Voraussetzung für eine TV-Karte gegeben sind.

Und,ist die TechniSat CableStar HD2 TV-Karte inkl.CI-Slot eine gute Wahl ?

Die TV-Karte muß digitales TV und HD unterstützen,und mit dem Betriebssystem Windows 8 kompatibel sein,
sprich,es müssen Windows 8 Treiber zur Verfügung stehn.


----------



## Timsu (17. November 2012)

Erst am 1. Januar 2013 hebt Unitymedia (vorraussichtlich) die Grundverschlüsselung auf, vorher kannst du es vergessen mit dem PC die privaten Sender digital zu bekommen.


----------



## Arminius2012 (17. November 2012)

Das Unitymedia die Grundverschlüsselung am 1.Januar 2013 aufhebt,habe ich auch schon gelesen.
Aber was hat das mit dem Kauf einer DVB-C TV-Karte HD zu tun ?


----------



## Timsu (17. November 2012)

Aktuell sind diese privaten Sender noch verschlüsselt.
Um sie zu entschlüsseln brauch man eine Smartcard für einen CI*+* Slot.
Allerdings gibt es keine TV Karten mit CI+ Slot und wird es auch niemals geben.

Das heißt zur Zeit ist es nicht möglich legal mit dem PC die privaten Sender in HD und digital zu empfangen.

Ich würde zumindest bis zum Anfang nächsten Jahres warten und schauen, ob Unitymedia ihr Versprechen auch hält.


----------



## Gigasax (17. November 2012)

Klar gibt es TV Karten mit CI-Slot zB:
Technisat Cablestar HD2 (4098/3733) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Timsu (17. November 2012)

CI ist was ganz anderes als CI+


----------



## Arminius2012 (17. November 2012)

Das würde mich jetzt aber interessieren,was der unterschied zwischen CI und CI+ist ?


----------



## Timsu (17. November 2012)

Sorry, hab grad keine Lust viel zu schreiben:
Common Interface


----------



## Apokalypsos (19. November 2012)

So isses wohl leider. Legal geht's nicht, aber dass das aufgehoben werden soll finde ich seeeeehr interessant.


----------



## grabhopser (22. November 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber wenn ich die Öffentlich-rechtlichen sehen will, brauche ich doch auch meine Smartcard mit CI+ Modul oder? 
Dann kann ich diese doch einfach gegen die HD+ Karte tauschen oder nicht? 

Naja die Privaten sind für mich eh uninteressant, meine eigentliche Frage ist ob jemand eine DVB-C HD TV-Karte inkl.CI-Slot für PCI-e empfehlen kann, welche nicht an die 150- Euro kostet…?

mfg

edit:
Die TechniSat CableStar HD2 hat meines Wissens gute Referenzen, nur ist sie leider für PCI und das ist für mich ein NoGo  ...........


----------



## Timsu (22. November 2012)

grabhopser schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber wenn ich die Öffentlich-rechtlichen sehen will, brauche ich doch auch meine Smartcard mit CI+ Modul oder?


 
Die ÖR gehen ganz ohne Smartcard.
Für verschlüsselte Sender brauchst du mittlerweile CI+, von CI hättest du keinen Nutzen.
Ci+ gibt es aber nicht für den PC.


----------



## grabhopser (22. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Die ÖR gehen ganz ohne Smartcard.
> Für verschlüsselte Sender brauchst du mittlerweile CI+, von CI hättest du keinen Nutzen.
> Ci+ gibt es aber nicht für den PC.


 
Also bei KD brauche ich eine Smartcard für meinen Receiver, sonst bleibt alles in HD dunkel ……
Ja schon kla, dass es keine richtigen CI+ Module gibt, aber ein CI-schacht mit ner AlphaCrypt Karte geht doch ebenso, oder täusche ich mich da?

mfg


----------



## Timsu (22. November 2012)

grabhopser schrieb:


> Also bei KD brauche ich eine Smartcard für meinen Receiver, sonst bleibt alles in HD dunkel …
> mfg


 
Nein ist nicht so, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
Legal sind diese Alphacrypt etc. Lösungen natürlich nicht...


----------

